# New wall cabinet



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

As you remember, recently I installed a WCC in the laundry room but, when I finished that, the cabinet was not totally vertical so I made a tapered frame and attached it to the WCC. Afterward, I took the dimensions for a new wall cabinet (WC)

Needless to say that I used all recovered materials I had in my garage, except glue, nails, screws, primer and varnish to make the WC.

The installation process was rapid since my wife helped me during the job. The wooden contrast among the tapered frame and the cabinets did not make me feel totally happy since the difference is so obvious.

Some pictures will explain it better.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you have talent..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If it really bugs you, maybe if you add a chamfer strip in the corner joint it might blend it in a little. Or add a tapered strip to the face frame to even it up. Otherwise looks good. 

Herb


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

The green bottle will make you tapered alright.
I moved the glue bottles for ya incase you take breaks sippin.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Alexis it looks good to me you did what you had to do to correct the out of plumb walls. Good job.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree with Herb and Mike. Being a woodworker, you can fix or change anytime you want. to me looks good!!! Congrat! Sid.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

UglySign said:


> The green bottle will make you tapered alright.
> I moved the glue bottles for ya incase you take breaks sippin.


Holy smoke, Ronnie!!!
How you did that?:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol, did a lil cropping in Coreldraw. Normally I would use Photoshop
but not on this puter. I'm a lil new to this forum so I don't want to
do anything that will offend/upset anyone. Glad ya liked it.



papasombre said:


> Holy smoke, Ronnie!!!
> How you did that?:grin::grin::grin:


----------

